# Worried sick after lifting something heavy.



## babyhopes2

I feel really panicked after helping lift a garden table today which was failry heavy and then reading how risky this can be. I am terified now i have done some damage. I don't know why i did such a stupid thing. I am so anxious about this pregnancy and now feel so stupid for putting myself at risk and causing worry. I keep crying about just how worrie i am all the time. I know this isn't healthy. Are the rest of you as panicky like this all the time? :shrug:


----------



## weejenb

Try not to worry love! :hugs:

I shift heavy people quite a lot - helping them in and out of bed etc. I stop and have a rest if I feel twinges or feel too tired, and so far I've been fine, I know my limits. It's ok for you to do some lifting, just don't lift anything again if you feel its too heavy. 

We all get panicky about different things - with me its not gaining weight!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I worked as a nursing assistant the first 13 weeks of my pregnancy, lifting and moving VERY heavy dead-weight people and my baby is just fine. I'm not working anymore and while it's not recommended and can still be worry-some, don't stress about it. You would know if something was wrong. You're not going to hurt anything helping lift a table one time. You'll be okay, I freak out over things all the time :]


----------



## babyhopes2

Thank you for replying. I just wish i could relax and enjoy this a bit more. I just feel worried sick. Every time i go to the toilet i spend ages in there examining the tissue for traces of blood. I feel like im a bit mental!


----------



## weejenb

babyhopes2 said:


> Thank you for replying. I just wish i could relax and enjoy this a bit more. I just feel worried sick. Every time i go to the toilet i spend ages in there examining the tissue for traces of blood. I feel like im a bit mental!

I always check after I wipe haha, did it pre-pregnancy and can't stop doing it now!


----------



## AnxiousAnnie

I'm a real worrier too! I panic over the slightest thing. You're not alone! X


----------



## anita665

Don't worry about it. :hugs:

The risk is more from stretching or pulling something and hurting yourself. The risks to baby are very tiny.

We are made to carry on as normal and lots of women are carrying around their toddlers and the shopping bags (sometimes while the toddler is having a tantrum and kicking her belly).

At most you'll pay for it by being uncomfortable.

I can't count the number of times just in the past week that I've had to carry so much stuff so far that my arms were on the verge of giving way.


----------



## Chezzz

I had to lift a lady off the floor at work the other day - im a care assistant, so was working alone, she fell out of bed, onto her bum.. unhurt.. so i could either get her up.. or call 999. didnt wanna waste an ambulence.. she wasnt overly heavy and kinda of helped herself up. I know I could of seriously harmed my baby.. but this lady happens to be a family friend aswell.. babys been moving as normal.. so i guess hes fine.. :shrug: sometimes I forget im pregnant lol!


----------



## FirstBabyC

I think a lot of the dos and don'ts are not because the actually do-ing is dangerous but because the risk is high. Like don't eat raw eggs - not because raw eggs are bad for you but because if you get one that is dodgy it will make you more ill because it was raw. The heavy lifting is because if it's really heavy its making your heart work faster which isn't recommended and because you could fall and that's when you need to worry. If you lifted things and were fine then that's perfectly good it's just don't do it again perhaps cause next time you may trip. That's my approach to pregnancy and it's calmed me down loads.


----------



## babytime1

Try not to worry hun


----------



## Here_we_go

When I was very pregnant with my son, I did my best to "throw" myself into labor: carrying in wood, taking really long walks, moving the living room around, etc. My son just did NOT want to abandon ship until HE was ready. (I was a week and half overdue when he finally arrived.) I agree with anita and firstbaby about possibly pulling something and falling being about the only danger. It sure didn't hurry my son into making an appearance.


----------

